# Štělování



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, potřebovala bych vědět význam tohoto slovu...

- Všechny ty psychopaničky, které hovoří o mužské ješitnosti, neochotě k ochotě a upřednostnování televize před chvilkami strávenými štělováním společného vztahu...

Diky moc...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Z německého _stellen_. Já to zná jako štelování, ale na Googlu je vidět, že se používá i štělování.
_Stellen _znamená stavět.
A to štelování znamená - nastavování, upravování, montování, opravování. A to jak skutečně ruční opravování nějaké věci, tak štelování se do vztahů - vmísení se do nějaké situace s cílem porozumět a ji a případně i ovlivnit.

Já to znám hlavně ve významech:
"Nešteluj se do toho!" - Do naší věci ti nic není, tak se o nás nezajímej.
"Trochu to poštelovat." - upravit či nastavit nějaký přístroj.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc, je to jasné...


----------



## bibax

Štělování je určitě překlep, má být štelování.

Štelování společného vztahu chápu jako seřizování, adjustáž (ajustage) vztahu, jako když seřizujete/štelujete hodinky. Dokonavé sloveso je naštelovat, vyštelovat, poštelovat, seštelovat, ...

"Nešteluj se do toho!" jsem nikdy neslyšel. Vždycky se říkalo: "Nemontuj se do toho!" (vedle "Neser se do toho", to je na netu nejčastější).


----------



## parolearruffate

Díky moc...


----------

